# Vintage O&w Watch From The 50s Or 60s?



## HappyHighwayman (Apr 17, 2008)

My buddy's grandfather was given this watch in India 40-50 years ago.










Except for the major crystal scratches and the cheap-o Seiko band, it seems to actually run fine...as far as I know it's never been maintained, but then again it has seen minimal use. It's manual wind, so for most of its life it has likely not been running.

Can anyone provided any info on it, how much it would be worth spending to have it serviced it?


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

I can confirm that it is utter *****.....worth feck all. Send it to me for immediate destruction and disposal  :lol:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

DaveE said:


> I can confirm that it is utter shite.....worth feck all. Send it to me for immediate destruction and disposal  :lol:


Dave play fair 

Hi Happyhighwayman, first of all it looks like it could do with a good clean and service.. as for costs your probably looking at least Â£50-60 but it could be more. One other question, do you know what the movement is :blink:


----------



## whifferdill (Apr 2, 2008)

HappyHighwayman said:


> My buddy's grandfather was given this watch in India 40-50 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a great vintage piece! - Defo worth getting restored.


----------

